# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Eleni Foureira

## sirena_adria

E bukur & e talentuar, rrezellitëse & vullkanike  - ELENI, shqiptarja që do të përfaqësojë Qipron këtë vit në “Eurovision”.

----------


## sirena_adria

*Eurovizion 2018 - Eugent Bushpepa dhe Eleni Foureira bëjnë simbolin e shqiponjës

*Të gjithë jemi në pritje për të përjetuar emocionet që “Eurovizioni”’ dhuron. Festivali këtë vit mbahet në Lisbonë të Portugalisë. 

Ndryshe nga vitet e kaluara, pjesëmarrës do të jenë 3 shqiptarë: Eugent Bushpepa i cili do të përfaqësojë Shqipërinë, Ermal Meta që do përfaqësojë Italinë dhe shqiptarja Eleni Foureira përfaqësuese e Qipros.

Vetëm pak ditë para mbajtjes së Festivalit Evropian, Eugent Bushpepa ka publikuar një foto në Instagram me Eleni Foureira duke bërë të dy simbolin e shqiponjës.  Nuk ka munguar edhe komenti i tij për bukuroshen, e cila sipas tij do të shkëlqejë në skenën e “Eurovizionit”.


Gazeta 55

----------


## sirena_adria

*Eleni Foureira: Mezi pres ta ndez skenën* 

_Butrint Avdyli - " Telegraf " - Prill 2018_  

Festivali “Eurovison Song Contest ” këtë vit po bëhet gati të “pushtohet” nga shqiptarët, e kjo pasi janë plot tre sosh në konkurrim.
Përveç Eugent Bushpepës që prezanton Shqipërinë dhe Ermal Metës që bashkë me Fabrizio Moron përfaqësojnë Italinë, në skenë do të ngjitet edhe këngëtarja shqiptare, Eleni Foureira, e cila këtë vit në “Eurovision” përfaqëson Qipron.

E lindur në Shqipëri, Eleni qysh në fëmijërinë e saj u largua për në Greqi së bashku me familjen, vend i cili do t’i hapte dyert e suksesit, duke u shndërruar në një ndër këngëtaret më të mira pop të këtij vendi.

“Fuego” është kënga, me të cilën ajo do të përfaqësojë ishullin e Qipros në “Eurovisionin” e këtij viti që mbahet në Maj.

Eleni vjen në një intervistë ekskluzive për Telegrafin direkt nga Greqia, për të rrëfyer më shumë rreth përgatitjeve që po bën për në “Eurovision”, skenën e së cilit pritet ta pushtojë me energjinë dhe performancën e saj.

_“Jam shumë e entuziazmuar dhe falënderuese që Qipro më ka zgjedhur mua për ta përfaqësuar në ‘Eurovision 2018’. Ndjehem e nderuar dhe do të jap më të mirën time në skenë. Përgatitjet janë shumë intensive, sidomos për faktin se jemi më pak se një muaj larg kompeticionit, dhe mezi po pres që të dalë në skenë me ‘Fuego'”_, tha Eleni Foureira për Telegrafin.

E njëjta, ka vazhduar rrëfimin e saj duke treguar se pse kënga e saj titullohet “Fuego”, dhe çfarë është domethënia e saj.

_“Kënga përshkruan një fuqi të pandalshme të një personi që ka punuar kaq shumë për ta bërë ëndrrën e tij realitet, dhe se duke besuar vërtet mund të arrish të gjitha synimet tua. Çdokush nga ne ka një zjarr brenda shpirtit”_, tregon tutje këngëtarja shqiptare.

Skena e “Eurovisonit” ka ditur të sjellë çdo vit performanca nga më të ndryshmet, e krejt kjo varet nga puna dhe përkushtimi i secilit konkurrent, dhe shtetit garues përkatësisht. Eleni thotë se në skenën e festivalit nuk do të jetë e vetme, pasi pas saj do të jenë një trupë baleti, që do të ofrojnë një performancë të ‘zjarrtë’.

_“Në skenë nuk do te jem vetëm. Jemi një ekip prej gjashtë personash. Një vokalist mashkull në prapaskenë (back-vokal) dhe janë katër balerina që do të performojnë, dhe sigurisht do të mbështesin interpretimin tim”_, ka thënë Foureira për Telegrafin.

E lumtur që nuk do të jetë shqiptarja e vetme, por që në skenë do të jenë edhe dy të tjerë, ajo thotë se shpreson ta prekë finalen, ndërsa festivalin e “Eurovionit”, e sheh si një mundësi të mirë promovimi.

_“Mesazhi që unë do të jepja në lidhje me festivalin ‘Eurovisioni’ është që: për mua është një spektakël muzikor shumë i mirë, më i madhi në botë dhe ndjehem e lumtur që do të jem pjesë e tij. Do të jap më të mirën time dhe shpresoj që do të vendos një ‘Fuego’ të madhe në skenën e ‘Eurovisionit’ në Lisbonë”_, ka përfunduar Eleni Foureira për Telegrafin.

“Eurovision 2018” mbahet në datat 8, 10 dhe 12 maj, ndërsa në Natën e Parë Gjysmëfinale, përkatësisht më 8 maj garojnë Shqipëria, që përfaqësohet nga Eugent Bushpepa, dhe Qipro, shtet të cilin e prezanton këngëtarja shqiptare, Eleni Foureira. /Telegrafi/



https://telegrafi.com/ekskluzive-rre...a-ndez-skenen/

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Nje nga SKUADRAT me te mira te ketij viti !_

Eshte rradha e QIPROS sivjet ?  Mbas rekordit te Portugalise, stafeta I ka kaluar Qipros ....... Te presim FINALEN !

----------

*Neteorm* (04-05-2018)

----------


## Neteorm

Do më pëlqente të ishte në treshe pasi fituesi gjithmonë ndihmohet nga fqinjët që ka sepse gjithmonë kështu ka ndodhur..

----------


## sirena_adria

Besoj se Eleni do jete ne TOP 3 te Gjysem Finales se Pare !  LIVE eshte mahnitese ! 

_Çdo gje eshte e mundur ne Eurovizionin e Sivjetshem !  Pse jo dhe fituese e GJF 1 !  


_*12 Points* e Shqiperise kujt do t'i takojne ne Gjyem Finalen e Pare - Qipros, Greqise, Maqedonise, Izraelit apo Estonise ? 

12 Piket e mia shkojne per Elenin ! 

Lazo , cilen sheh si fituese te Gjysem Finales se Pare ?

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## Neteorm

Edhe Australia nuk ishte keq, nuk ka ndonjë këngë që të kapem fort..

----------

sirena_adria (04-05-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria

Edhe per mua, Australia ka kenge te bukur . Fatmiresisht eshte ne GJF 2 ..... ndryshe do ishte edhe me keq se c'eshte GJF 1 .  Besoj se do kualifikohet lehtesisht .

Greqia dhe Qipro do shkembejne reciprokisht 12 piket,  po jam kurioze Qipro do I japi Shqiperise 10 pike -shin e saj? 

Eleni ne te gjitha intervistat qe kam ndjekur,  tregon me krenari se eshte shqiptare !

----------


## Albo

*'A s'je shqiptare?' Moderatorja shqiptare pyet Elenin pasi tha që ndjehet greke, këngëtarja nuk e lë pa përgjigje (FOTO)*

Performancë e shkëlqyer, por greke dhe italiane? A s'je shqiptare?



Pasi deklaroi se ishte shiptare Eleni Foureira sërisht është kthyer në qendrën e vëmendjes pas lajmeve të fundit të një testi ADN-je që tregonte se prejardhja e saj ishte greke dhe italiane.

Gjatë qëndrimit në Izrael për Eurovizionin, ajo bëri testin e ADN-së për të mësuar detajet e origjinës etnike dhe racore. Rezultatet ishin shokuese edhe për vetë këngëtaren.Menaxheri i kompanisë Heritage, që është sponsor i Eurovizion, tha se Eleni Foureira ka 68.9% origjinë greke. Ndërsa një pjesë tjetër e ka nga Jugu i Italisë.

“Italiane? Nuk e kisha idenë! Jam pothuajse 70% greke? Unë nuk jam greke, unë jam rritur në Greqi, por ndihem greke. Nga Italia Jugore? Nuk di çfarë të them…”, u shpreh këngëtarja pasi mësoi rezultatet e testit të trashëgimisë.

Lidhur me këtë i ka komentuar dhe moderatorja sportive  Eva Murati e cila e komplimentoi këngëtaren për performancën, por kërkoi t'i sqaronte edhe njëherë lajmet në lidhje me origjinën e saj.

"Performancë e shkëlqyer, por greke dhe italiane? A s'je shqiptare?"- e pyet Eva.

 "Sigurisht që jam, por ishte testi Heritage i ADN-së”- ka thënë Eleni duke i dërguar dhe nëj të puthur në komentine saj.

Shqiptarja

----------


## Albo

*Këngëtarja shqiptare bën testin e origjinës dhe tronditet nga rezultati*

Rezultatet ishin shokuese edhe për vetë këngëtaren.


Eleni Foureira, këngëtarja me origjinë shqiptare që emigroi nga Fieri drejt Greqisënë moshë të vogël është mjaft e komentuar së fundmi. Ajo ka pranuar publikisht origjinën shqiptare kur ishte mjaftueshëm e famshme. Ajo vitin e shkuar ka përfaqësuar Qipron në Eurosong ku dhe u rendit e dyta. Ndërsa këtë vit Eleni ishte e ftuara speciale e Eurosong 2019 në Izrael.

Gjatë qëndrimit në Izrael  ajo bëri testin e Heritage, për të mësuar detajet e origjinës etnike dhe racore.

Rezultatet ishin shokuese edhe për vetë këngëtaren. Menaxheri i kompanisë Heritage, që është sponsor i Eurovizion, tha se Eleni Foureira ka 68.9% origjinë greke. Ndërsa një pjesë tjetër e ka nga Jugu i Italisë.

Italiane? Nuk e kisha idenë! Jam pothuajse 70% greke? Unë nuk jam greke, unë jam rritur në Greqi, por ndihem greke. Nga Italia Jugore? Nuk di çfarë të them, ka thënë këngëtarja Foureira pasi mësoi rezultatet e testit të Heritage.

Eleni priste që rreth 50% e origjinës të ishte nga Ballkani, por kjo shifër ishte vetëm 29.8%.




Shqiptarja

----------


## Albo

*Eleni Foureira rrëfen për herë të parë largimin e dhimbshëm nga atdheu dhe përjetimet e para në Greqi*

Këngëtarja me origjinë shqiptare Eleni Foureira ka rrëfyer për largimin nga Shqipëria dhe se si e ka përjetuar ajo këtë ndryshim në jetën e saj.



Këngëtarja me origjinë shqiptare, Eleni Foureira e ka zhvilluar karrierën e saj në Greqi. Ajo kurrë nuk e ka mohuar prejardhjen e saj edhe pse shumë e kanë paragjykuar, përkundrazi tani më krenare se kurrë nuk e mohon origjinën e saj. Para disa ditësh ajo mbajti koncertin në sheshin 'Skënderbej' ku ka pohuar se ishte një eksperiencë mjaft e bukur dhe shumë emocionuese. Gjatë një interviste në emisionin Jonida Podcast ajo ka rrëfyer për largimin nga atdheu si dhe përjetimet e para në Greqi.

Më kanë mbetur pak kujtime, por ato pak i kam shumë të forta. Nuk mbaj mend shumë nga vendlindja, Patosi, por kujtoj shumë gjëra nga vendi ku jam rritur, Vlora. E mbaj mend si një vend të bukur pa rrugë, sepse 25 vite më parë nuk kishte. Ndihesha shumë e lirë dhe e lumtur në atë vend. Kur filluan të ndodhnin rrëmujat e piramidave në Vlorë, filluan të shtënat ndaj ne vendosëm të linim Shqipërinë sepse nuk kishim më lek. Në fillim ishte shumë e vështirë sepse po nisnim jetën nga e para. Mami dhe babi vendosën të na flisnin greqisht në mënyrë që ne të mësonim shumë shpejt dhe të mos kishim probleme me shkollën- tregon këngëtarja teksa ndërthur shqipen me greqishten.




Shqiptarja

----------


## Albo

*Elektrizuese në skenë, këngëtarja shqiptare përfaqëson Qipron në Eurovision për herë të dytë*



Këngëtarja e njohur me origjinë shqiptare Eleni Foureira do të marrë pjesë në Eurovizion 2021, për herë të dytë.

Pritet që ajo të përfaqësojë sërish Qipron në festivalin ndërkombëtar të këngëve. Sipas mediave të huaja, Eleni Foureira pranoi propozimin zyrtar nga RIK për përfaqësimin në Eurovizion. 




Shqiptarja

----------


## Albo

Nga koncerti që bëri në Tiranë, korrik 2018

----------


## Albo



----------

sirena_adria (31-01-2021)

----------


## sirena_adria

*Eleni Foureira on Eurovision 2021 approach: “It’s too early to go again!”*

*Pas shumë aludimeve, konfirmohet që Eleni Foureira nuk do të përfaqësojë Qipron në “Eurovision 2021”*


Kohëve të fundit kanë qarkulluar disa zëra që artistja, e cila e përfaqësoi Qipron në “Eurovision 2018”, Eleni Foureira do të jetë e pranishme sërish në vitin 2021.

Këngëtarja me prejardhje shqiptare ka refuzuar mundësinë për të përfaqësuar Qipron në Rotterdam vitin e ardhshëm.

Këtë lajm e ka bërë të ditur gazetari Giannis Poulopulos në emisionin televiziv grek të mëngjesit ‘Eftychite’. Ai zbuloi se një burim nga Panik Records – labeli i Eleni – konfirmoi se këngëtarja e “Fuego” nuk do të konkurronte në “Eurovision 2021”.

Burimi thekson se Eleni dëshiron të rikthehet në Eurovision, por vetëm kur gjërat të jenë më mirë në lidhje me coronavirusin dhe kur të ketë një shfaqje të rregullt të Eurovisionit.

Burimi i Wiwibloggs në Qipro tregon se vendimi nuk erdhi si pasojë e mungesës së vullnetit ose mungesës së këngëve. Kjo ishte vetëm për shkak të shqetësimeve në lidhje me COVID-19 dhe mënyrës se si kjo do të ndikonte në konkursin e këtij viti.

Burimi shton duke thënë se ekipi respekton dhe e kupton plotësisht vendimin. Më tej thuhet se marrëdhënia e 33 vjeçares me ekipin në Qipro nuk është thjesht profesionale. Është ndërtuar mbi dashurinë dhe respektin e vërtetë mes dy palëve dhe ftesa është gjithmonë e hapur.


https://www.botasot.info/mediale-vip...rovision-2021/

https://wiwibloggs.com/2020/09/24/cy...n-2021/257569/

https://escxtra.com/2020/12/13/eleni...n-2021-return/

----------


## sirena_adria

*ESC250 2020:  TOP 10*

1.  Loreen – “Euphoria” (Sweden 2012)

2.  *Eleni Foureira – “Fuego” (Cyprus 2018)*

3.  Duncan Laurence – “Arcade” (Netherlands 2019)

4.  Salvador Sobral – “Amar Pelos Dios” (Portugal 2017)

5.  KEiiNO – “Spirit In The Sky” (Norway 2019)

6.  Jamala – “1944” (Ukraine 2016)

7.  Mahmood – “Soldi” (Italy 2019)

8.  Diodato – “Fai Rumore” (Italy 2020)

9.  Pastora Soler – “Quedate Conmigo” (Spain 2012)

10.  Il Volo – “Grande Amore” (Italy 2015)


https://wiwibloggs.com/2020/12/31/es...ntdown/260000/

----------

